# Old Love



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in my back yard with the grandkids trying to fly a kite. I threw the kite up in the air, the wind would catch it for a few seconds, then it would come crashing back down to earth. I tried this a few more times with no success.

All the while, my wife is watching from the kitchen window, muttering to herself how men need to be told how to do everything. She opens the window and yelled to me, "You need a piece of tail."

I turned with a confused look on my face and said, "Make up your mind. Last night, you told me to go fly a kite."


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a good one, I have heard it before but its still funny.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is pretty funny Goob.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL! 
What to do, what to do! O|*


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This one almost makes up for the "Why is the sky blue" one.


----------

